# Help needed in my first drawing



## Cyclone1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi guys, I am new here and a total noob in pencil portrait. I never have the talent nor the experience in this. But I decided to do it so I could give out as a gift for my girl.

I have no friend who experienced in drawing to help critic my drawing so I searched the web and found this website. Please critic and leave me feedback on how I could improve the drawing. I would hope to make it a little bit more realistic, now it just very anime like. I am not trying to achieve a pro level realism but any tips to make it better is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow, you're off to a good start. I wouldn't know where to begin helping you improve this but I can definitely say keep drawing and it will come. You've got some talent, as they say the greatest artist has yet to pick up a brush or pencil in this case.


----------



## Cyclone1 (Oct 14, 2017)

dickhutchings said:


> Wow, you're off to a good start. I wouldn't know where to begin helping you improve this but I can definitely say keep drawing and it will come. You've got some talent, as they say the greatest artist has yet to pick up a brush or pencil in this case.


I had almost begin to wonder if my drawing was so bad that people don't know where to start.
Your kind word restored confident in me. Thank you sir!

This drawing took me almost half year to complete. I went through a lot of video tutorial on YouTube and been in and out of demotivation and motivation cycle countless of time, and now it finally completed :')


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Ah yes, motivation. I could use some.


----------

